
Insecure by design: protocols for encrypted phone calls - mo
https://www.benthamsgaze.org/2016/01/19/insecure-by-design-protocols-for-encrypted-phone-calls/
======
sjmurdoch
An update on this story shows that GCHQ also tried to squash another key
exchange algorithm (MIKEY-IBAKE) because it made surveillance too hard – and
this was the motivation for MIKEY-SAKE
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/21/mikey_ibake/](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/21/mikey_ibake/)

------
SideburnsOfDoom
Related from 2 days ago: "GCHQ-built phone voice encryption has massive
backdoor"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10936914](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10936914)

